# Which butane is best?



## brightpaths

Which butane is the best buy and best brand to use in a lighter or are they all basically the same, even though some are refined more times than others?


----------



## robisjebus

this is a great question. people have been talking about this ever since the beginning of butane.

it's funny, people say don't you ronson butane, but they also say ronson lighters are the best.

so what, you buy a $3 ronson lighter, and $20 butane for it??

i'd also like to know what other people think.


----------



## DOZER

I have tried a few and so far the only one I keep going back to is Colibri. It seems to be the best. Most places get $8 a can. CI gets $4 per can (but you have to buy two) and you can get them on the 'Devil site' for $3 a can.


----------



## mitro-cl

Vector quintuple-refined.


----------



## Matt257

I use Colibri butane in my Colibri lighter and ive never had problems with it. So I think ill continue using it untill I do :lol: Doesnt it also come down to what lighter you have aswell? Not 100% sure tho :lol:


----------



## brightpaths

That's a great point, Rob. I have one of the new Zippo Blu lighters and it just won't work, no matter which butane you use and I have a bunch of the Ronson lighters (which cost $3 at Wal-Mart) that work the first time, every time, no matter which butane you use.

I'm doing a little experiment. I'm using the standard Ronson butane in one of my Ronson lighters and I'm using the Lava brand of butane (which is refined five times) in another Ronson lighter, to see which lighter will do best in everyday use. We'll see what happens. So far, the Ronson fuel is doing just as well as the one put out by Lava.

I, too, would like to hear from other brothers and sisters of the leaf about what they know from their own experience using the various brands of butane. 

The less money that's spent on high priced butane makes for more money that can be spent buying cigars!

Everyone's thoughts and opinions on the subject will be of great help.

Enjoy your smokes and the upcoming weekend,
Don


----------



## TOJE

Lava!!


----------



## boomerd35

I didn't realize there were 4 and 5 time refined butane. I haven't really looked- I've just been buying triple refined. But now I'm wondering if my lighter troubles wouldn't disappear if I started using some better butane.


----------



## aljrka

Don't believe in the hype about 4 or 5 times refined!!


----------



## canney

I have been using Ronson butane fuel in a Colibri Lighter I bought 6 years ago whith no problems at all. 

knock on wood


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Lava (five times refined)


----------



## Coach

Lava(unfortunately it torched 3 of my lighters...LOL), then Vector


----------



## Lighthouse

So far I've used both Colibri and Ronson - I've had them both jake up a lighter, go figure!
I've actually started to think it's me, everything I touch lately seems to stop working.
I'm almost afraid to go the bathroom any more...:baffled:


----------



## elmomac

Colibri lighter - Colibri fluid
No worries


----------



## tekeeladude-cl

I been using Lucienne Quad refined butane and have had great luck. As for the Ronson lighters, I hear you can use the cheap Ronson fuel. However for my Solo and other lighters, I always use at least quad refined fuel. One tip when buying butane: never get one with a plastic tip, as these are usually the cheaper knock-offs brands.

Zippo Blue Lighter -- Very sporadic luck with this lighter no matter what type of fuel. I think this is mainly due to the lack of flame adjustment. Maybe they will add this in the future.


----------



## Dun killin time

I can get a 78ml can of ronson at Wal Mart for around $2, or I can get a 150ml can of Lava at my B&M for $5.50 which would you buy?
I think I'll go with the Lava thank you...


----------



## Ceedee

Dun killin time said:


> I can get a 78ml can of ronson at Wal Mart for around $2, or I can get a 150ml can of Lava at my B&M for $5.50 which would you buy?
> I think I'll go with the Lava thank you...


You got that right! I only use Vector or Lava now. They never have clogged any of my lighters. Why screw with something that just works?

CD


----------



## doblemaduro

Once I started using Vector, I haven't had a problem with any of my lighters. It's amazing what clean butane can do for a lighter!


----------



## nativetexan_1

I just use Ronson in a butane insert for a Zippo lighter. No problems yet (about a year).


----------



## BigBuddha76

I use the stuff I can buy at NAPA, quintuple filtered and for me its dirt cheap.


----------



## ytford

I use St Dupont since my favorite lighter right now is my extend.


----------



## boomerd35

BigBuddha76 said:


> I use the stuff I can buy at NAPA, quintuple filtered and for me its dirt cheap.


NAPA- the auto parts store? Never thought to look there.


----------



## BigBuddha76

boomerd35 said:


> NAPA- the auto parts store? Never thought to look there.


yeah...if you go, just tell them its in the Balkamp catalog PN 765-3038...should cost about $4. they also sell a torch lighter...a little pricey though at 25 for a PB201 knockoff


----------



## ezmoney5150

I've found Vector to be the best. Unless you like clogged jets.


----------



## maduromojo-cl

Since I got my first Xikar at my B&M I've been using the Xikar butane from there. Haven't had any problems but still on my first can. lol


----------



## AL_Cigar_Smkr

*Xikar*

I have found Xikar lighters to be great. I actually bought a real nice one this last Christmas and put it in my stocking in the middle of the night. I didn't know it but my wife had also bought me one as well....lol. The cutters are very nice as well, though some are quite expensive.


----------



## Sin-cl

Vector here


----------



## boxer757

Must agree with all who say Vector Butane is the best. Big black can is relatively inexpensive and lasts a very long itme.



Lava is good but I hate climbing down into that damn volcano everytime my lighter runs out :eeek:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Ive actually been using zippo brand butane(found it at i think bed bath and beyond when shopping with the wife) and have been using it in my cheap lighter for the last 5 months or so. No problems so far. Not saying jump out and get some but its working for me thus far. Id prolly go with the vector if i had my choice.


----------



## maduromojo-cl

Where do you guys buy Vector?


----------



## Sin-cl

I got mine from the local tobacconist


----------



## DanRichmond

King Butane is very good...no problems so far. It is triple refined.


----------



## ezmoney5150

maduromojo said:


> Where do you guys buy Vector?


I get mine from my local B&M. Dad's Smoke Shop.


----------



## Cameroon-swoon-cl

I used Vector fuel, which is "Quintupleplus" (5+ times) refined. I think I paid around $5 for the 320 ml bottle (that's the only volume it shows) and it has lasted a very long time so far. Works great. Oh - and I get it at my local Tinder Box


----------



## CigarCrazy

VECTOR 5X! Use it in my Dunhills and Duponts. No problems at all...and I don't want any!


----------



## Fishhound

DanRichmond said:


> King Butane is very good...no problems so far. It is triple refined.


This is what I use in all my lighters and have been happy with it so far.


----------



## [email protected]

I haven't had any problems using the Colibri butane that we sell here at the Manor. It's rather inexpensive too.


----------



## zion698

Vector 5x refined fuel. It saved a few of my lighters from the trash.


----------



## Ceedee

maduromojo said:


> Where do you guys buy Vector?


I have used Cigarmony.com in the past... I say 'past', as it's been a year since I purchased 1 320ml can of Vector... an excellent price too!

CD


----------



## GatorMike

Vector. They stock it at my B&M.


----------



## poriggity-cl

I know this is a bit old, but an interesting topic nonetheless. I am currently using some cheapo tiny bottles of butane that I bought on ebay for 8 bucks for like 24 little bottles. I've been using it for over a year, and still have 2-3 bottles of it left. Its always worked, and my Ronson Jetlites ALWAYS fire on it. Why mess with something that works huh?
Scott


----------



## brightpaths

Hey, Scott. You're right! There are a lot of ways to get to that one flame.


----------



## alnpd-cl

Do we really think that refining the butane more than 3 times does anything? I mean at some point there shouldn't be anything left to refine no? Like distilled water. Would quintuple distilled be any better than triple distilled? Ita all greek to me, I'll just use cedar until the controversy ceases!


----------



## iloveclmore

alnpd said:


> Do we really think that refining the butane more than 3 times does anything? I mean at some point there shouldn't be anything left to refine no? Like distilled water. Would quintuple distilled be any better than triple distilled? Ita all greek to me, I'll just use cedar until the controversy ceases!


Ultimately I don't think it will make a difference. Once the original petroleum is put through the fractioning tower and made into gasoline, butane, propane, etc. it is pretty much done. I think that they could refine butane a second time or filter it to ensure purity, but I doubt anything more than that would make a difference. I've been using Ronson butane, and so far have had no problems. Why spend more when the cheaper stuff does the same thing?


----------



## aljrka

I say this all the time. Unless you see butane being double, triple, quadruple distilled/filtered, Don't believe the hype!! I have a buddy who works for 2 well known lighter manufacturers who also do their own butane, and he says people will buy anything based on words alone. He says there really is no difference from Colibri, Vector, or Ronson butane except packaging.


----------



## brightpaths

That makes sense and seems to be right. I've never had any trouble using the Ronson butane and I haven't had any trouble using the Lava butane. And what's more, you just can't beat a Ronson lighter: it outperforms all my other lighters which cost much, much more.

Those are excellent comments from everyone. Thanks for sharing your insights!

Have a great weekend filled with multiple stogies,
Don


----------



## Paint

I use master blend butane,it works great in my zippo,and master torch


----------



## BigSmokie

Lava and Colibri by far........I use them in my Promet lighter and never had an issue


----------



## brightpaths

Thanks, everyone, for sharing your experiences and advice when it comes to which butane fuel is best for our great lighters. 

Enjoy the smoke,
Don


----------



## Ceedee

aljrka said:


> I say this all the time. Unless you see butane being double, triple, quadruple distilled/filtered, Don't believe the hype!! I have a buddy who works for 2 well known lighter manufacturers who also do their own butane, and he says people will buy anything based on words alone. He says there really is no difference from Colibri, Vector, or Ronson butane except packaging.


For me the difference is really akin to the difference between Diesel and 93 Octane Gasoline. Vector/Lava and the rest. If it is in fact filtered 5 times vs 2 or 3, then I would conclude there is less opportunity of carbonization of the lighter elements and less chance for a clog. All I can say is that I have used "economy" butane before and have had clogged lighters from various brands. Using Vector Quintuplus, I have not had one single lighter clog-up in the last 2 years. Take from my experience what you will.

CD


----------



## boxer757

Ceedee said:


> For me the difference is really akin to the difference between Diesel and 93 Octane Gasoline. Vector/Lava and the rest. If it is in fact filtered 5 times vs 2 or 3, then I would conclude there is less opportunity of carbonization of the lighter elements and less chance for a clog. All I can say is that I have used "economy" butane before and have had clogged lighters from various brands. Using Vector Quintuplus, I have not had one single lighter clog-up in the last 2 years. Take from my experience what you will.
> 
> CD


I agree with CD. I have had expensive lighters essentially ruined by using a cheaper butane. I don't really care if Vector claims to be filtered 1 time or 100 times, hell they can tell me they bottled up Zeus's farts if they want. All I know is that I have never had issues with my lighter clogging up or caught a bad taste on my cigar when I use Vector and therefore I will stick to it.


----------



## Labman

Dun killin time said:


> I can get a 78ml can of ronson at Wal Mart for around $2, or I can get a 150ml can of Lava at my B&M for $5.50 which would you buy?
> I think I'll go with the Lava thank you...


You mean Ronson isn't any good??? God Dang...I need to update my equiptment! :sorry:


----------



## TempestPSO

I recomend First Light, can be had for $3 a can on the devil site.


----------



## JonDot

I use xikar.Never had any problems with it.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

hey John, do you get it at Centro? What do they charge for a can?


----------



## JonDot

BeerAdvocate said:


> hey John, do you get it at Centro? What do they charge for a can?


Yes I get it at Centro.I think it is $5.00 a can.


----------



## brightpaths

I just bought some Vector butane and like the adaptors that come with the can so that the valve stem will fit onto any lighter that's made. That's a nice touch with some excellent attention to detail by the KGM Industries Company, which is the manufacturer of the butane.

Have a great weekend, everyone,
Don


----------



## slimm-cl

Vector is great...the only one I trust.


----------



## CBCyclone

Ok, stupid question time. The documentation with my new Colibri lighter says to use only Colibiri 3x filtered. Am I ok using Vecktor 5x filtered instead? Is Colibri saying I should sue only their fuel just to get me to spend more money on their product. I can get Vecktor at my local Williams-Sonoma store for $4.99/can.

MARK


----------



## MetallibamA

I run Vector butane in all my lighters, and I haven't had an issue.

I have a couple of Colibris, Two Zippos with ZMax inserts (my absolute favorites) a Xikar and a Vector triple torch.

Vector gives me a good fuel in a big can for cheap...of course the local B&M refills them for free most of the time.

Reg


----------



## iloveclmore

They are just telling you that to make more money. You can use just about any butane and be just fine.


----------



## iloveclmore

Ceedee said:


> For me the difference is really akin to the difference between Diesel and 93 Octane Gasoline. Vector/Lava and the rest. If it is in fact filtered 5 times vs 2 or 3, then I would conclude there is less opportunity of carbonization of the lighter elements and less chance for a clog. All I can say is that I have used "economy" butane before and have had clogged lighters from various brands. Using Vector Quintuplus, I have not had one single lighter clog-up in the last 2 years. Take from my experience what you will.
> 
> CD


I see your point, but from a chemistry standpoint, the end products are the same, whether it is "quintuple refined". I firmly believe that it is just marketing to get people to buy more expensive butane so they can make more money.

Not saying you're wrong, its just MHO.


----------



## AragornElessar86

CBCyclone said:


> Ok, stupid question time. The documentation with my new Colibri lighter says to use only Colibiri 3x filtered. Am I ok using Vecktor 5x filtered instead? Is Colibri saying I should sue only their fuel just to get me to spend more money on their product. I can get Vecktor at my local Williams-Sonoma store for $4.99/can.
> 
> MARK


Only issue I could see with running a different butane is that Colibri might not uphold your warranty if they find out you've been using other fuels.


----------



## luckyfitz13

If you have a nice lighter, I would highly recomend ONLY using triple refined, any brand as long as it is triple refines, anyother will start to clog your lighter.


----------



## CBCyclone

> I would highly recomend ONLY using triple refined, any brand as long as it is triple refined


So what you're saying is that by going with quadruple and quintuple refined feuls I'm not getting that much of better fuel than if I bought triple refined?


----------



## iloveclmore

AragornElessar86 said:


> Only issue I could see with running a different butane is that Colibri might not uphold your warranty if they find out you've been using other fuels.


This is why you don't tell them.


----------



## brightpaths

Surprisingly, up until now, the Ronson butane is working just as well as the Lava and the Vector Quintuplus butane in my Ronson lighters which are sold at Wal-Mart for less than three dollars. 

Maybe that has something to do with the excellent design of the lighter itself. It works first time every time. 

My Zippo Blu, which cost much more than my Ronson lighter, on the other hand, only works the way it should every now and then, regardless of whether its fueled with the Lava or the Vector brands of butane.

And so it goes...

Have a great weekend, everyone,
Don


----------



## Legion

I tried the Ronson but it just didnt work that well. Now with the Vector it has been the best in my opinion


----------



## Ron1369

I would like to find out this answer also, I have a Lotus butane lighter and when I first go tit the thing lit every time inside or out but then I put Ronson butane fuel in it when it went dry on me and I am having a heck of a time getting it to work right, I want to know what fuel was in it when i got it because the Ronson fuel just doesn't seem to work well in it at all. The same goes with my Colibri lighter also, it works the same way with Ronson fuel in it.
*Which is the best butane fuel to buy for these high dollar Butane lighters ???
*

:smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


----------



## gahdzila

Excellent thread. Thanks for the info, everyone.

So far, I've only been using a Ronson Jet-Lite Lighter, and one other cheapie triple-flame butane torch I bought at a cigar shop. I've been using Ronson Butane, as it's the only thing available locally. It works fine in the Ronson Jet Lite, but the other lighter has started getting hard to light, doesn't stay lit, spits and sputters, etc. I almost just decided the lighter was junk and tossed it, but I thought maybe I'll try some better butane and see if that helps. I also was thinking of buying a nicer lighter, and threads like this aroused some concerns with me about using Ronson butane...so, I ordered some Vector from CI.

My biggest concern was the cost with better butane...at a glance, 2 bottles of Vector is $12 plus shipping from CI, and a bottle of Ronson is less than $5 from Walmart, no shipping charges...the Ronson sounds cheaper, right? Then I noticed how HUGE the bottles of Vector are (10.4 ounces each) versus the puny 2.75 ounce bottle of Ronson, and realized that we've got a free shipping coupon from CI...it became a no brainer - buying good high quality butane online is actually cheaper than buying the crappy stuff locally!


----------



## kenelbow

I refill my Ronsons with the BernzOmatic fuel that my wife sells at her hardware store. I get it for free thanks to the "manager's discount" but she sells it for something like $3 or $4. It hasn't failed me yet so I'm going to stick with it.


----------



## Ron1369

gahdzila said:


> Excellent thread. Thanks for the info, everyone.
> 
> So far, I've only been using a Ronson Jet-Lite Lighter, and one other cheapie triple-flame butane torch I bought at a cigar shop. I've been using Ronson Butane, as it's the only thing available locally. It works fine in the Ronson Jet Lite, but the other lighter has started getting hard to light, doesn't stay lit, spits and sputters, etc. I almost just decided the lighter was junk and tossed it, but I thought maybe I'll try some better butane and see if that helps. I also was thinking of buying a nicer lighter, and threads like this aroused some concerns with me about using Ronson butane...so, I ordered some Vector from CI.
> 
> My biggest concern was the cost with better butane...at a glance, 2 bottles of Vector is $12 plus shipping from CI, and a bottle of Ronson is less than $5 from Walmart, no shipping charges...the Ronson sounds cheaper, right? Then I noticed how HUGE the bottles of Vector are (10.4 ounces each) versus the puny 2.75 ounce bottle of Ronson, and realized that we've got a free shipping coupon from CI...it became a no brainer - buying good high quality butane online is actually cheaper than buying the crappy stuff locally!


I have to agree with you 100% on buying the better butane, I have tried it now and think that the Vector is the better of the two without a doubt, you get a bigger can and it works so much better than the Ronson butane. 
I bought two cans of the Vector three months ago and haven't had to use one of the cans yet, I still have over half the other one to use. It seems to me that the Vector burns better and longer than the Ronson butane.
To me buying the Vector is the way to go for sure. You should not have any problems with it at all compared to using the Ronson butane.
:smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


----------



## Fibo

I've tried the cheap stuff. The cost is not much less than the triple refined. I've found that anything less than triple refined messes up all my lighters!


----------



## Gotalite.net

If you have an expensive lighter, you shouldn't use cheap gas. Though there probably isn't much difference between the cheap stuff and the "triple" or "quadruple" refined butane.

All lighter companies want you to buy their gas to fill their lighters. If I was to spend a good amount of money on a high end lighter, I would only use high end butane. Id rather spend the extra few dollars then risk clogging my lighter with "cheap" gas. Which has happened a lot to me with the cheaper lighters. And I even experience some quick flame height jumps when using cheap gas in my high end lighters only filling them up a couple times. Seems to fade after using multiple refined butane. I believe it is residue, from using "cheap" butane, that slightly clogs the nozzle. 


As far as sticking with the brand that your lighter is, its really not necessary IMO. As long as you are using multiple refined butane. 

A thought of mine though is that the larger cans of butane I would think would hold more pressure then a smaller can of butane would. If your lighter has fragile seals, it could make them leak. I have never done any PSI testing.


----------



## Cigary

Gotalite.net said:


> If you have an expensive lighter, you shouldn't use cheap gas. Though there probably isn't much difference between the cheap stuff and the "triple" or "quadruple" refined butane.
> 
> All lighter companies want you to buy their gas to fill their lighters. If I was to spend a good amount of money on a high end lighter, I would only use high end butane. Id rather spend the extra few dollars then risk clogging my lighter with "cheap" gas. Which has happened a lot to me with the cheaper lighters. And I even experience some quick flame height jumps when using cheap gas in my high end lighters only filling them up a couple times. Seems to fade after using multiple refined butane. I believe it is residue, from using "cheap" butane, that slightly clogs the nozzle.
> 
> As far as sticking with the brand that your lighter is, its really not necessary IMO. As long as you are using multiple refined butane.
> 
> A thought of mine though is that the larger cans of butane I would think would hold more pressure then a smaller can of butane would. If your lighter has fragile seals, it could make them leak. I have never done any PSI testing.


A couple of thoughts here on Butane. While we're all aware of the brands of those that are 3X and 5X fuel there is a real defined difference in fuels. For just a couple of dollars it just makes better sense to get the best fuel you can which is 5X refined butane that is literally 99% free of impurities. I have so many lighters that range from $3 Ronson to a Dupont and I put the same fuel in my Dupont that I do in my Ronson which accounts as to why they all work with hardly any issues. When I used 3x butane and even less than the triple refined I was always having to address the breakdowns. They clog the heads and fuel is something that you want impurity free...we can't see them with the naked eye but it only takes just a small micron of impurity to bring your lighter into STOP MODE. The only difference between a small can and a large one is the price and volume. You did touch on something significant about the seals in our lighters we use and purchase. Cheaper lighters are not going to use seals that are the same as more expensive ones but by using an inferior fuel will degrade the seals just like inferior fuel we put in our cars will degrade the engine. If you want your lighters to perform over the long haul use 5X fuel...my first Ronson still works perfectly and it's been a year with no issues,,,this includes it being washed and dried in the laundry 3 times.


----------



## Scott W.

I use Vector in my Vector triple torch (which never works properly anyway) and Ronson in my cheapie Ronsons that I love from Wally World


----------



## saigon68

Vector. 5x refined.


----------



## Cigary

I'm a big fan of Vector and Lava.


----------



## Tubesaddict

I use Xixar butane. I picked up a 8 oz (400 ml) can at my B&M for $9. Sounds like a lot of marketing hype with the Vector fuel, but it also sounds like it's a pretty good product from what people are saying. The Xixar advertises "Stable non-volatile impurities, less than 30 parts per million" which I like because it gives a tangible claim. Not saying Vector is not clean, but marketing hype is marketing hype. Quintuple refined doesn't give a tangible amount of 'pureness' if you will. Consider this hypothetical scenario, the refinement process can filter out impurities down to 20 ppm (parts per million). The first refinement takes the butane down from 200 ppm to 50 ppm. The second refinement takes it down to 25 ppm. The third takes it down to 21 ppm. The fourth 20 ppm. The fifth does nothing. Basically what I'm saying here is that without data, the marketing term 'quintuple refined' is worthless.

Edit: Also, how 'bout a poll in this thread? I think it would be interesting to have a tally going.


----------



## gtacuban

+1 for vector.....colibri zero if I'm in a pinch


----------



## guitar7272

I use xikar butane.


----------



## kenelbow

meh. I'm gonna stick with my Bernzomatic butane that I get for free. If it clogs up my Ronson, then I'm only out $3 total. I have yet to clog a lighter with it by the way.


----------



## ras_oscar

Interesting thread, thanks for sharing. I now know which fuels to look for and which to avoid. I suspect part of the reason for different experiences is orifice size. Certain lighters may have larger orifices that will be less prone to clogging and will also blow through more fuel. I wish there was an empirical way to compare "apples to apples" on fuel and determine 1.)what the actual impurity content was for cheap, 3xrefined, 5xrefined, etc. and 2.)how clean fuel really needs to be in order to perform reliably.


----------



## Steve C.

Can you unclog a lighter without damage?


----------

